# Skunk #1 VS Super Skunk



## Iron Emmett (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey folks,



THG's post about Master Kush made me think how much i wanted to grow some old school skunk, im looking for a suggestion on which Breeder and also whether i want to grow Skunk #1 or Super Skunk, can anyone make a recommendation?

Right now im thinking whichever strain i decide on its going to be from Sensi breeder wise, unless anyone can suggest a different breeder.

Im looking for that smell it in your pocket from the entire room away skunk stink.

Thanks all for any info


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh, shoot, go for them both and then decide which you like best!


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 29, 2012)

I may have to do that indeed THG, im going to pick up some Nirvana Master Kush and Sensi Seed Skunk #1 on pay day, and the super skunk next time


----------

